# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Tv shqip falas

## mario_kingu

mirembrema u be nje kohe e gjat qe skam hyr :P

tju them te verteten po shikoja ne gogel per tv shqip edhe gjeta shum por shumica spunonte  deri sa vajta ne shqiperiatv.net
ka top channel klan edhe kanale te tjera live beson qe ja vlen varet nga ju 

mua me pelqeu prandaj edhe postova 

RRespekte

----------


## benseven11

Sa e hapa faqen,filloi filmi "fije qe priten"
Gaforja -lol

----------


## *ABC

> Sa e hapa faqen,filloi filmi "fije qe priten"
> Gaforja -lol


Ta gzofsh postin qe e keni moderator urime urime

----------


## mario_kingu

vertet  interesante  ky website ;P

----------


## fegi

http://www.webshqip.com/new/category...-tv-shqip-live

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Po ashtu www.TVKosova.com mund të shikoni RTK Live po ashtu nqs shkarkoni Toolbar mundeni me i pa edhe shum kanale të tjera shqiptare Online._

----------


## davidd

http://www.unedua.com
ke shume kanale te mira ketu
ke sport dite per dite dhe top channel

----------


## King_Arthur

> http://www.unedua.com
> ke shume kanale te mira ketu
> ke sport dite per dite dhe top channel


shume e mire kjo faqa une tani po shoh portokalline  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mexhi

*



Përshëndetje

Provoni këtë


http://www.albwebtv.de.tl/   mbi 100 kanale televizive.*

----------


## davidd

> shume e mire kjo faqa une tani po shoh portokalline


ne qofte se ke deshire te shohesh ne alnlisht, ke lloj lloj ketu: kanale live. 
www.justin.tv

----------


## lepurush

> *
> 
> 
> 
> Përshëndetje
> 
> Provoni këtë
> 
> 
> http://www.albwebtv.de.tl/   mbi 100 kanale televizive.*



Kjo me doli mua .

----------


## mario_kingu

gjithashtu edhe kete faqe qe gjeta online  
www.fajtorichat.net  ka tv shqip me mediaplayer live top channel klan vizion rtk etc \

por me shum pelqen shqiperiatv.net

----------


## King_Arthur

> gjithashtu edhe kete faqe qe gjeta online  
> www.fajtorichat.net  ka tv shqip me mediaplayer live top channel klan vizion rtk etc \
> 
> por me shum pelqen shqiperiatv.net


kete faqen e fajtorit ben mire mos e reklamosh ketu  :shkelje syri:

----------


## mario_kingu

se di pse e the por kjo faqe qe thash me lart kishte tvshqip mua ato me interesojn 
se di cte keqe ka por gjithsesi flm per keshillen tende 


ka ndonje tjeter adres me te mira se keto per tvshqip

----------


## mario_kingu

gjithashto sot bera download toolbar te kesaj faqes very nice bravo cuna  
 kjo eshte link http://shqiperiatv.ourtoolbar.com/

tv shikohet me media vlc 
besoj do ju ndimoj se un tani skam nevoj te vete me ne faqen e tyre ri ketu e shikoj tv  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## saura

MUa nganjehere me hapen dhe nganjehere jo,per Topin e kam fjalen,bo....

----------


## mario_kingu

saura  mua te tera me punojn kanalet qe ka ai server 
por top channel e kan heq per punim me sa duket seshpejti online thon ne 
toolbar 
te tjera sdi un;P

----------


## nitro

faqe qe si kam ditur me pare shume te mira  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## diku_aty

> gjithashto sot bera download toolbar te kesaj faqes very nice bravo cuna  
>  kjo eshte link http://shqiperiatv.ourtoolbar.com/
> 
> tv shikohet me media vlc 
> besoj do ju ndimoj se un tani skam nevoj te vete me ne faqen e tyre ri ketu e shikoj tv



Me thua dot cilin kanal shiko ne kete faqe?

se Klan jo,  RTV 21 jo, Top Ch jo..

----------


## mario_kingu

diku _aty 
pershendetje edhe nje vit te mbare

se di pse ste punojn ty mbase duhet te pyesesh webmaster te qsaj faqe por mua edhe tani qe po te shkruaj me punojn te tera pervec top channel qe ndonjehere spunon mir por te tjerat jan live se di si ste punojn ty por mbas eske bere download ate programinqe thot webmaster ne fillim te faqes  per mendim tim shkruaj webmaster ne email  :buzeqeshje: 


rrespekete 
 email e ke si me posht contact@shqiperiatv.net

----------

